# does anyone else hate their mom??



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I hate my mom and blame her for all my problems. I don't care if she loves me. She drives me insane with her stupidity. Anyone else hate their mom (or dad)?


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I love my mom <3, but sometimes i have to tell her to let me do my own ****, and to stop feeding me her outdated views.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I don't hate my mom. She can be pretty annoying though.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

wow.. if she loves you..how can you hate her (esp if she didn't give you a legit reason like emotional/mental/physcal/sexual abuse)? 

I love my mom... even if her coddling ways caused my anxiety


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

My Dad... Idk if I could ever love him after all the stuff he's done and said to me over the years. 

I do kind of blame both of my parents for me being so ****ed up.

When I was severly bullied as a child, they basically sided with my bullies.

They were also bullies to me as well...

My mom... I used to say I hate her... but I cannot say I love her. I do hate my dad to an extent...

I used to really hate my parents, and I won't ever forgive them for all the horrible **** they did to me, but at least now that my mom and I are older, she's much milder, and she tries to say she loves me (which I don't ever recall her telling me when I was younger...) and she's not as mean to me as she used to be, but we will never have a loving relationship that most parents have with their children because of our past...


----------



## youcantseeme (Feb 6, 2015)

I wouldnt go so far as to say I hate her. Our personalities are just very different. She's loud and outspoken. I'm quiet and reserved. She's always been there for me raising me and supporting me. I just wish she wasn't so overbearing and interfering all the time.


----------



## ShadowMind (Mar 19, 2015)

*you're not alone*

I can relate to you. Today after my latest build-up anxiety attack,I did what i didnt want to do,because i knew how would go,i started telling my grievances against family,not word for word,thats too direct,which gave her the perfect opportunity to tell me how things really are,regarding family. She said "well,we've had a shared history,you me and dad". I livw with them because of my anxiety. I said that the shared history involves all of them,incljuding my siblings who moved away a long time ago,but she didnt like that. These revelations of my side of family life result in her telling me how she wants me to see it,because she has her view of family behaviour. I know if i went that step further of directly speaking my mind about all of them and the effect on my life,it would give her the perfect chance to tell her version of family behasviour. I'm the last born of the family and have always had to endure all of them acting as they chose to me,and nowadays whenevrr i have a really bad time and start talking about it,she tries to turn what i say around to how she wants me to think of all of them. So you're not alone. If i think about moving out and living on my own,they effect of her and their behaviour leads me to think i can't live independlty and would call her to help me,thereby maintaing that link ive tried to break. I know im stronger than i feel and not vulnerable and at the mercy of my mother telling me how she wants me to to think of all of them and how they behave towards me,as if what i say they did and do never happened. I know she cant make me abandon what i know of all of them.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No I love my parents even though they caused a lot of my problems.



Sugarslippers said:


> wow.. if she loves you..how can you hate her (esp if she didn't give you a legit reason like emotional/mental/physcal/sexual abuse)?
> 
> I love my mom... even if her coddling ways caused my anxiety


There is no obligation for anyone to love their parents, I don't see why people get so offended.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

apx24 said:


> No I love my parents even though they caused a lot of my problems.
> 
> *There is no obligation for anyone to love their parents*, I don't see why people get so offended.


Are you kidding me?

If you were lucky enough to have two sane parents that didn't abuse you emotionally,mentally, physically.... and shows that they love you

you should love and be grateful twd them...

because it could have easily been different...

no parent is perfect...

so Im just grateful that I grew up w/ parents that loved me..
even though they sheltered me.....

They did the best they could..

and because I came out my childhood unharmed/unscathed.... Im grateful

(In HS I had a friend who was raped by her dad ..and anothers' step dad was coming on to her....so...yah)


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

I don't even have a dad as such (died many years ago).

Mum wise, she's terminally ill and because of the living situation here, thinks very negatively of me. 

My own mother telling me she wish she never had me and wishes my dad had used precautions... great to hear eh? 

So yeah, I do hate my mum, not because i'm feeling low or think shes not there for me. I hate her because she has a terminal disease and never had the chance to see her son isn't a failure and has done well in life.

The sad thing is its too late for her to think otherwise of me. She will die within the next few years and take to her deathbed the thought that her son is nothing but a useless waste of space because she does not understand SA and depression. 

For me I lost my mum years ago yet i'm still there for her because she has done so much for me previously. Deep down I do love her but the problems started before I was even born. 

Just think yourself lucky that from what you say, she wont be dead in a few years like mine will.


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

I hate almost my entire family.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> My Dad... Idk if I could ever love him after all the stuff he's done and said to me over the years.
> 
> I do kind of blame both of my parents for me being so ****ed up.
> 
> ...


This exactly happened to me...
And I'm starting to really hate them, both of them, they're both really ****ed up too, but they're in denial, they have this wicked relationship, they put on a facade but behind close doors they're monsters...


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Love my mom, though she can be a very pirky and can have the worst anger.
My father is another story though, we ignore each other and never really talk to each other even if we live in the same house. That problem between us has been going on for years :/


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Sugarslippers said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> If you were lucky enough to have two sane parents that didn't abuse you emotionally,mentally, physically.... and shows that they love you
> 
> ...


So in other words we should all be grateful for everything because somewhere out there someone else has it worse? What utter nonsense. With that logic we can't complain about anything. People are not obligated to respect their parents simply because they didn't rape them.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Think about her going into labor when you were being pushed out from her vag. That's like a watermelon coming out of an ant hole, dude.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Farideh said:


> Think about her going into labor when you were being pushed out from her vag. That's like a watermelon coming out of an ant hole, dude.


Are you speaking to me? I...I don't see your point. :|


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

RandomGentleman said:


> Are you speaking to me? I...I don't see your point. :|


 What made you ask?


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I may disagree with her but hate is a strong word.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

She has always been a huge emotional and psychological toll to be around. That doesn't make me hate her, but just dislike her, very much. My siblings and I and in-laws all avoid her like wildfire whenever we can for this reason.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

shorefog said:


> I may disagree with her but *hate is a strong word*.


And that is why it is reserved for my mom.


----------



## Kadoosh (Jul 6, 2014)

Sugarslippers said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> If you were lucky enough to have two sane parents that didn't abuse you emotionally,mentally, physically.... and shows that they love you
> 
> ...


If you have loving parents who treat you with respect, you are UNQUALIFIED, to speak on anyone else's situation


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

I hate both.


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

I wouldn't say hate, but I have a strong dislike for her. I do hate my father, however. I wish I had different parents.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

-raises paw-

My mom is a big cause of a lot of my problems and she doesn't even love me.


----------



## sociallydiseased (Jan 5, 2013)

Considering my mom ditched me when I was about ten? Yeah, I resent her a bit.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

My mom has always been emotionally abusive but i'm a selfish child anyway, i can never hate her.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I love my mom but she annoys the hell out of me now that I'm an adult child with my owns views that often differ from hers as well as the fact that I don't consider her to be an authority over me anymore because I pay half the expenses of the household. WE clash frequently and she has a way of judging everything little thing I do which is beyond maddening but I know the tension would decrease durastically once I've moved on. Not sure when I'll ever get it together enough financially to do so though


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Nope. She's just a sad/miserable woman. It's awfully hard to maintain a healthy dialogue with.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Yep


----------



## BettrResultsThisTimeIHope (Apr 15, 2015)

i hate her when shes being a *****. unfortunately, most of the time she's like that.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> I hate my mom and blame her for all my problems. I don't care if she loves me. She drives me insane with her stupidity. Anyone else hate their mom (or dad)?


It's like I wrote this.


----------



## Gurjot (Jan 31, 2015)

If the hatred for my mother could be measured it would equal the about 3 atomic bombs. I swear to you having a "mother" with NPD is like having the essence of an immature evil teenager bent on revenge for anything that doesn't go her way. She is an actress and her current role is a mother. When the audience leaves, her role ends, she doesn't need to be a mother anymore and hides in her room all day while my selfless grandmother compensates for her duties as a true mother. It can drive your SA illness into states of unimaginable anger, frustration, and agitation that is almost impossible to get over. Seeing her triggers me into an obsessive resentment of her existence, even the concept of "letting go" in mindfulness is so ****ing hard to apply. I can't even sleep right now because of that demon


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

I should but I dont. She doesn't care much for me and screwed me big time many times. I hate my stepdad and wish the law would let me knock his teeth out.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Mine is awesome.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

My moms super chill and nice, all while growing up it was never uncommon for friends to tell me she's really cool, though looking back I think that was just a round-about and unoffensive way of saying they wanted to do her, but she's no doubt cool as far as moms go. I did receive some unwanted genetics from her but she's super supportive and understanding when I'm dealing with my weaknesses.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

my mother is watering the plants right now ^_^


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Sugarslippers said:


> Are you kidding me?
> 
> If you were lucky enough to have two sane parents that didn't abuse you emotionally,mentally, physically.... and shows that they love you
> 
> ...


You have a pretty low standard for what constitutes bad parenting. I mean, not raping your child is the absolute bare minimum.

The parents of those kids who shoot up their schools are typically not abusive (at least not by any definition we currently use), yet nobody would deny that they had a hand in nurturing their children's inability to experience empathy, to cope with rejection, to use reasoning power, and so forth.

The same must therefore be true of less severe defects: the inability to form relationships, to deal with social situations, to do well in school, to hold down a job, etc. etc. These are problems that we have, and are all symptomatic of bad parenting.

In an age where contraception and abortion is accessible, safe and relatively inexpensive, it is absolutely reasonable to demand an extremely high standard of our parents, all of whom have made a conscious decision to bring new life into the world.


----------



## skillet (Jul 8, 2013)

I completely hate my parents and my family. I was severely abused for being smarter.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*no*

she died in 2006

in the same year I had a surgical operation.

Nobody did anything particularly wrong to me

but all my friends at school had posh, wealthy parents
born when parents are about 30 is good.

My background is so easy to describe my parents with a failing business, age 50, wanting to have a third child. My brothers have done very well.

All friends I know are doing extremely well, as the rest of the world. I pin my fate on my parents. One case is my youngest niece born to a brother remarried at 50. My interest is that my brothers seems a lot more aware of the modern world than our parents were when they were 50. Good luck to all my nieces with 30-year old parents and even the newest one with 50-year old parents. Age is one factor but also if parents move with the times or prefer to dwell in the past

Dad's miserable for being alone, and me too


----------



## Sagacious (Jun 29, 2010)

Both parents helped me financially for a long time, but in turn they made things worse for me that I feel I would have done better off if I had to be on my own and got the hell away from there sooner. My dad had depression and other **** and made being at home a pain in the *** he'd always be around and piss me off in some way but he moved away a long time ago. My mom lost it and became a constant stress freaking out over nothing every day and always going in my room and getting upset about problems she caused so...

for making home a miserable place to be while I'm trying to finish college and be on my own I hate them for that. They've seriously set me back a couple years for all the **** they put on me, and wonder why I'm a year behind in college. They knew I had depression and anxiety and still harassed the hell out of me when it was totally unnecessary. I won't ever forgive them for that. **** like I only worked 30 hours a week when I was in school instead of 40 (when I already had plenty of money) they would give me hard guilt for any little thing like that CONSTANTLY. Try to make me feel like I'm always doing something wrong when in reality they are lazy as **** compared to me they just got lucky with good jobs early on in life and never changed their ways.

It may not be fair but I also hate them for their mental illness, for having a kid when they really didn't even get along with each other, and for having a kid when they knowingly both had mental illness, I hate them for that and I won't do the same thing to another child.


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

I love my parents. Despite the fact that they could be somewhat negligent and emotionally abusive, I believe they did their best. I'm also completely dependent on them for my survival, so there's that.

Dad was more negligent. He did very little in the ways of supporting/raising me as a child. I think he tries to make up for it more now though, since I don't think he was happy or liked children all that much.

My mom tended to lean on me as an emotional crutch. I more or less became her father at a young age, being the only person she confided in. That'll mess you up a good bit.

Both chronically lied and kept information that I should have known from me, and still do. Attempting to protect me, but really just developing an anxiety disorder.


----------



## gumballhead (Jun 8, 2011)

Hate's a strong word, especially for the only 2 people on the face of the Earth who seem to really care about me. 
Not that they've never done things I don't like. When I'd stay at my Dad's house for the weekend, he'd fly off the handle if I ever said or did anything he thought was stupid. He's gotten worse with age. Really though, my Dad's not really the most manly guy. When he'd yell, he'd sound more like a crybaby than an angry man. It was more annoying than anything else looking back, but it sort of scared me as a kid. 
My Mom was always a *****, and she's the first to admit it. She would scream at me so much that it doesn't really bother me, and never really has. She has a short temper, and always has an at least 1 minute rant about anything she doesn't like. She swore a lot more than my Dad ever did, though. It's just the way she is, and I've long since gotten used to it. 
As for physical abuse, not much. My Mom slapped me a couple of times, but not enough to hurt. My Dad hit or slapped me (I don't remember which) when I was 15, for a reason I don't even want to remember now. He was very apologetic about it. 
The only thing they've ever done that I can recall that has ever really hurt my feelings was once, when I was about 7 or 8, I heard a phone conversation, and my mom was saying something like "Well, at least you only have to deal with him on the weekend". So they were arguing about which one of them had it worse dealing with me. I felt unwanted. Maybe I was annoying at that age. I don't really remember much from my childhood.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Since my dad was never apart of my life, my mother is all I have. She's a single mother working a minimum wage job to support two children, one of which is going to college.
I'd say she's a super-mom...if only she had the time to spend a few moments with us...

But mother's really are a blessing, though. They can seem like they hate you and your guts, but deep down, they _do _love you.

father's on the other hand...


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't hate her. I do resent some things she did, like not take me/my bro to the doctor unless we had a fever, though we've all had healthcare our entire lives. I almost died of scarlet fever (yeah it's still kicking around in the desert) because of it.
I think every generation learns lessons from its parents and that will be mine.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> I love my mom. She cares deeply for us and would try to provide whatever we need. Sadly, she does this through various narcissistic guilt tripping ways, thus I can't stand her for even a minute. Always a huge emotional and psychological toll being around her. That doesn't make me hate her, but just dislike her. My siblings and I and in-laws all avoid her like wildfire whenever we can for this reason.


Probably was the liquor talking, but I take this back. I DO NOT love my mom. I don't hate her, but I definitely don't love her. She's a vile and manipulating narcissist to her children that would throw random tantrums on us whenever she's in a bad mood. So I dislike her. Very very strongly dislike her.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Hmm. I don't hate her, but I HATE a lot of things that she has done. She's apologized, but I still resent her because I'm still dealing w/ the effects of her behavior and get triggered by a lot of things she still does. It's been pretty hard to forgive her. I feel like I need to be away from her more to truly move past things, but who knows if that'll ever happen.


----------



## Sagacious (Jun 29, 2010)

Blue Dino said:


> Probably was the liquor talking, but I take this back. I DO NOT love my mom. I don't hate her, but I definitely don't love her. She's a vile and manipulating narcissist to her children that would throw random tantrums on us whenever she's in a bad mood. So I dislike her. Very very strongly dislike her.


Yeah, I can appreciate that they loved me, but their behaviors don't make up for it and I don't love them. Taking care of my basic needs weren't enough they messed me up socially and mentally.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

There where times I hated her.

There where times I wished she was out of my life.

Be careful what you wish for.

I miss her.


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a complicated mixed Love/some parts of her really infuriate and push my buttons) haha was reading about zodiac signs tonight and finally discovered why my mom is the way she is, its her Aquarius personality, she's sarcastic stubborn aloof and unemotional, it explains so much but yet I feel its never going to change her, the only one who can change is me. She's unfeeling, yet she's very sensitive but only if its about her. 

Basically I hate this part of her but love the part of her that always made my lunches as a kid, bought me stuff at the store, watched soaps with me (soaps are the only time my mom and I have common ground and are civilized to each other. 

I was just mentioning her in another thread her unemotional nature and lack of reaction to any emotion really gets under my skin, I take it really personally when she's cold and aloof. 

We get into arguments because she antagonizes me and pushes my buttons with her sarcastic comments, she has an answer for everything I say, she's argumentative and it feels to me she goes out of her way to deliberately upset me, she's obnoxious and almost childish at times, and she knows I'm hyper sensitive and easily get irritated and upset so she pushes me. 

When I do explode, I'm going off ranting and raving and getting worked up and she's standing there emotionless not a hint of expression on her face, neutral, a Devil May care attitude, just so non chalant and that just infuriates me even more. 

She's the only person I know who gets me worked up like that, she's so set in her ways and doesn't like to be corrected about anything, she's just not tactiful and says what's ever on her mind without thinking, filtered a mother she is not. I hate this about her, I was ashamed and embarrassed by her, making a scene in public, being super overprotective, Extreme Helicopter mom from hell, just babababa always had to be super overprotective. 

My mom has never gone out of the way to hug me. She wasn't there the way a mom should be there as a kid, she felt that she was a mom if she spoiled me, came to my school to embarrass me, and made my lunch on occasion yeah she was some how mom of the year.


----------



## tiramisu (Jan 28, 2015)

i hate them a lot.
i was perfect kid back then. smart, energetic, agile, confident, high performance.
but series of unfortunate events and stupidity my parent done to me have causing my world turned upside down.
now i'm dysfunctional, ugly, short, skinny, dumb, slow, lethargic, inferior, and socially retarded.

its probably easier to let go if i never been that perfect kid, if i always average from the very first. but i was so special back then. even people in neighborhood envy me and wishing their kids to be as good as me.

god give my parent a precious gold, and they turn it into stone. well played.


----------

